# fetch



## afriel10 (Apr 1, 2011)

hey my 8 and a half month german shepherd loves chasing balls but will never come back to me when i call him . . . how can i teach him fetch


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

Bribe him, get him some scooby snacks, and when he brings the ball back give him the snack, that's how I started with my Thor, and now I don't even have to offer him the snack he knows he can't chase the ball if I don't throw it....:doggieplayball:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Here's a previous thread with some tips: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/how-do-i-teach-my-dog/136440-wont-fetch.html


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

rjThor said:


> Bribe him, get him some scooby snacks, and when he brings the ball back give him the snack, that's how I started with my Thor, and now I don't even have to offer him the snack he knows he can't chase the ball if I don't throw it....:doggieplayball:


This is exactly what I was going to suggest..


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think you should teach your dog to come before teaching fetch
or find it.



afriel10 said:


> hey my 8 and a half month german shepherd loves chasing balls but will never come back to me when i call him . . . how can i teach him fetch


----------

